# My first bowhunted trophies in Russia



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi everyone!! I am new to this board and new bowhunter. I'm from Russia, Moscow and I have hunted for 10 years with a rifle . I wish to tell many thanks to founders of this remarkable site. Separate gratitude to participants of forums. I have found a lot of useful things on site pages . 
I expect that some people will be surprised that we bow hunt in Russia. I know only three Russian guys who bow hunt as well as I . We are members of Moscow Safari Club and have started to be engaged in bowhunting just 3 - 5 months ago. The problem is that according to russian laws bow hunting in Russia in the state hunting territories is not resolved. We hunt only in private area. The basic object of bow hunting is a wild boar and a bear. In the beginning of autumn we shall try to hunt an elk and a deer. Next week I am going to go for bow hunting for the fox . On the fox and the wolf it is possible to hunt by any possible means. :laser:
Last week ago I have obtained my first bowhunted trophies. They are 1 years old wild boars in weight of 60 and 80 kg. The first shot I have made on distance of 12 m. Have got directly in heart. The wild boar has passed in 50 meters. The second wild boar has taken on the same place in 20 minutes. The distance of 30 m. The shot has been made on lungs. The wild boar was larger than the first and has passed in 150 m. 
I have received unforgettable impressions of my first bowhunting.:thumb: :nixon:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

GREAT BOARS!!!!!

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ARdeerhunter (Jul 24, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

Congratulations Sheff.

Glad to hear that you bowhunt over there.

Keep the trophies coming!

Bowhunting is a absolute rush (very exciting) isn't it? Nothing else like it!


----------



## Nathan Jones (Jan 4, 2006)

*Congrats!!*

Hey Sheff...Congratulations on a pair of "GREAT" boars! 

It awesome to hear that bow hunting is gaining a foot-hold in Russia! Keep the stories and pictures coming this way...

Keep On *SLAMMIN'*!


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Awesome Boars!*

Thanks for the pics! Those things are huge....:tongue:


----------



## julesj93 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Congratulations Sheff!*

Those are some really big Boars and really nice trophies. Glad to hear that bow hunting is catching on in your country  

Keep us all posted on your progress in bow hunting! :wink: 

Keep up the Slammin'
Julie Jones


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Way to go Sheff*

Great boars and be sure to show pictures of that bear when you get him.


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbs_up Congratulations!! Those are definatley some awesome boars.

I'm glad to see that bowhunting is catching on in other countries. Looks like you guys have caught the bowhunting addiction as well.

And I' glad that you found your way here to AT. It is the best site that I know of for archery related topics and info.


----------



## slowelk (Jul 25, 2005)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Rabbit (Nov 27, 2003)

*Sheff...*

Great boars...congrats!!!

I have a friend that will be going to Russia (in September I think) on a bear hunt. I don't think he'll be taking a bow with him but he's very excited about going. I hear the Magnum Hunting camera crew will be filming the trip.

Any pointers for him??


I hope we hear more from you and you your bow hunting buds here on AT.

Also BTW, great choice of bow :wink:  .


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Very nice,Congratulations!


----------



## azone5 (Jan 5, 2004)

Welcome Shef!

Great boars you got there. Hope you like AT.


----------



## Sheff (Oct 31, 2005)

*Rabitt*

About your frand that will be going to Russia for bear hunting. 

There are no problem to go for bear hunting in Russia. Why is he exciting? If talking about any pointers for him first the word he does not have to worry about bears walking on The Red Square ( some people still thinks that some times huge bears go for a walk in a center of Moscow). If you are thinking that you hunt for a bear in russian woods - mistake. Mainly our bears hunt for a hunters! 

If to be serious, firstly need to be sure about company organizing the trip. If need some recommedations I'll do my best. Where he wants to go? If Kamchatka - he'll needs good gun and powerful calibre min 9 mm and more. Those bears are very strong. If he is going for night hunt in a center part of Russia you have to have a high quality night vision scoupe or very bright under barrel flashlight of course if he wants to get big trophy. 

If any other quations, I'll try to help!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Congratulations on your first bow kills!*

Great Photo great Hunt


You will get better response by posting this in the Bowhuntign Section here on Archery Talk.


Welcome to the family of Bowhunters I am a long time SCI member also


There are European Bowhuntign Assn with Long history of dealing with Governmental agencies in many countries that do not understand nor wish to understand Bowhuntign.

Contact Andries Geiger in Sweden President of the Swedish bowhunters Assn Also there is the Finland Bowhunters Assn.


The World Bowhunters Assn was formed in the late 1980s to help get bowhunting legalized in Europe


Perhaps the Archery Trade Assn in Utah USA can supply contact numbers and email for these groups


welcome to the Wonderful world of Bowhunting!!!

Tink Nathan
Texas
USA


----------

